# Max Headroom



## Al Jackson (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone remember Max Headroom? Only had two seasons but this zany show had some good science fiction elements, I felt it didn't last because it was too smart for a big audience. I liked it.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 29, 2018)

I remember the first episode was awesome. Great science fiction. I don’t remember too well, Didn’t subsequent episodes turn it into some sort of music video show?


----------



## farntfar (Nov 29, 2018)

Max was used to host a music show by MTV ( I think).

But there was also a series ,in which he, his real self (Matt Frewer), a reporter, and his colleagues, exposed  the doings principally of an evil giant television network.
Lots of "cyber" ideas, like blipverts (advertising compressed into very short transmissions so that people didn't switch over between programs).

I think the MTV idea came first. Then the tele-film, to justify his existence/establish his origin. Then the series because people were obviously interested in seeing more.
But I'm probably wrong.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 29, 2018)

The pilot was ‘20 Minutes Into The Future’, UK original and US remake to front the first series - I have it on dvd.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Anyone remember Max Headroom? Only had two seasons but this zany show had some good science fiction elements, I felt it didn't last because it was too smart for a big audience. I liked it.
> 
> View attachment 48467



I have  the series on dvd. I love this show !


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Nov 30, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> I have  the series on dvd. I love this show !



Me too, and me too!

Technically, I bought the DVD set for my son, but he hasn't actually watched any of it, and it was really because I wanted it anyway.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2019)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Me too, and me too!
> 
> Technically, I bought the DVD set for my son, but he hasn't actually watched any of it, and it was really because I wanted it anyway.



I hope they don't do a reboot of it .It would isa charm.


----------

